# [Wet Thumb Forum]-carpets @ 2wpg?



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

anybody getting any carpet action at around 2 wpg? what species, set up, time frame, etc.


----------



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

anybody getting any carpet action at around 2 wpg? what species, set up, time frame, etc.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

With or without CO2?

With CO2, I've grown a glossostigma elatinoides carpet with great success (fills in about
a month). 2wpg with power compacts.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

tsunami06,
either way, way really. but since i'm not adding co2 at this point, i'm glad you qualified that.


----------



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

i added some diy co2 and at 2 wpg i am having good success with echinodorus tenellus and sagittaria subulata. the "carpet" is not as tight to the substrate as i would like, but still looks nice.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Marsilea spp. can make a great, fairly dark, dense carpet at 2 wpg. Particularly if that's 2 PC watts/gallon. If it feels shaded it will put leaves up on long petioles.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I had a pair of 19watt spiral compacts with my DIY reflector over my 10g. Sure it is 3.8wpg, but most everyone says that spiral compacts are only about 50% efficient compared to linear. ...so I guess that puts me at ~ 2wpg.

With this, I EASILY got a carpet with pearlgrass. It took about 1 month. 2 months to build up nice thick.


----------



## Drax7 (Feb 19, 2004)

Gomer, by "pearlgrass" do you mean _ Hemianthus micranthemoides_ or _Micranthemum umbrosum_? I've seen both of them referred to as pearlgrass.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Tenelus carpets fine in my high light, soil no ferts no CO2 tank. It just moves slowly but by now it has covered most of the open space (1 1/2 years) another species of really small crypt that I can't remember it's name now does really well as-well. Sagitarias will grow wild also. My 10 year cryptocoryne parva tank does fine without CO2 as well.

Look http://www.bellybean.com/~pave/aquaria/my_aquaria_25lt.html for my parva tank


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

The best Glossostigma carpet I ever had was at 2.0 wpg using two year old PC bulbs. You shouldn't have any problem growing anything but Riccia at that light.

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## rocco (Jan 6, 2004)

thanks all, i am really surprised by the growth i am getting with all my plants. i think it might be due to using pc lights. seems like most of the literature i have read that is out there and based my assumptions on was pre-pc lighting.


----------

